# Golf R suspension installed on 2015 Q3 Quattro



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Thanks to the Tiguan compatibility thread I was able to make this happen. My first modification to this car and I am really happy with it. It’s getting a 4 wheel alignment as I type this. If I can figure out how to post pics I will here in about an hour or so.

Referenced from

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7095982-Golf-R-Suspension

And 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6123341-Tiguan-MK5-6-parts-Compatibility-Thread

And 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYkvoEwR1QI

And 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-MaJdRtlcg


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Pics and the links didn’t work. I will go figure this out. Rides kinda like Coilovers. (Updated all pics and links should be working).


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

2015 Audi Q3 Quattro OEM suspension

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

2015 Audi Q3 Quattro with 2012 VW Golf R suspension


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

I like it, it’s subtle but so much more fun to drive. My wife said she didn’t notice any difference, though I can tell it is stiffer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Why would you do this?
I needed a small suv with enough room to transport our road bikes inside the vehicle. After driving it for two years I feel ready to improve the performance. When I looked in the forums most modified Q3s were on bags or coils. The closest thing I could find for write ups were on same the platform Tiguan. 

So why not try out one of these write ups and share for anyone considering to do the same? 

I found the suspension on eBay for $75.00. The hardware came out to about $30.00.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Evidence of my stupidity, even when I knew to do this in the moment I forgot. Don’t forget to disconnect the headlight leveling sensor. When I installed the suspension I did this and broke it.



















Before you uninstall your factory suspension remember to disconnect the sensor. There is a little ball joint that pops off the farthest end of the arm from the casing. (You can see detachable socket end on the sensor arm end farthest right, in the first sensor pic above). Once you do this you can uninstall your factory suspension without breaking a $200 part. Just remember to reconnect the sensor arm socket after the install. But your not going to do this stupid install right? 

On the 2015 q3 Quattro in North America the sensor is located on the drivers side rear wishbone. It is held in place by two torx bit screws and one of them is a real pain to remove because it is sorta blocked by the rear axle. I had to use a torx bit and held it with pliers for that one. The other has more space in front of it to use a small ratchet. 

But if you don’t break it like me and disconnect the arm like you are supposed to. You don’t have to completely remove it to replace it. Don’t “repair” it, replace it. There I said it.

I used a stainless screw to “repair” it, hopefully it will hold up. They are very expensive to replace and you should replace not repair this.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

The only discrepancy in the parts list on the golfvforum’s write up was the front lower strut bolt. They were too short. Possibly our wheel hubs are different than the MKV.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

The q3 was on jack stands for the last few weeks. It took me much longer than planned to paint the wheels. I messed up a lot and had to redo one wheel three times. Also installed some upgraded front brakes.

The suspension feels firm and well dampened.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Having a lot of fun driving and owning this. No problems so far. I love it, it’s a fun little Car and very comfortable. 

Two planned projects coming soon. 

I strongly doubt anybody is following this but I picked up a used MK7 golf r exhaust. Also collected a,b,c,d pillars, grab handles, clips, rear view mirror, visors, overhead lights, and sunroof controls in black. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

HEAT said:


> I strongly doubt anybody is following this


+1


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Mr Black said:


> +1


Finally a reply! Thank You! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Ah man! The other night while I was driving to pick up my wife from work. Someone accidentally turned right from the left lane striking my drivers side front bumper. No signal and he was weaving in and out of traffic. He essentially pitted himself spinning off the road and ended up on the sidewalk. The damage to his vehicle was on the passenger side rear quarter panel right behind the rear wheel. The road conditions were wet and it was dark. It is all good and no one was hurt. I believe he just didn’t see me there. 

No worries. Minimal damage to both cars. But my baby is in need of a little body work. Of course this happens after I paint corrected and ceramic coated it. Interesting the other driver attempted to blame me but the damage locations indicate it was clearly his fault. Accidents happen and people make mistakes, I am not mad. 

I honestly believe if I didn’t have upgraded brakes He would of side swiped me. Because I was able to stop very quickly he just clipped me instead. I took photos of his tire tread depth and brake pads thickness. His vehicle appeared to be poorly maintained and the tread wear on his tires could of been another factor. His insurance adjuster accepted blame as his story was completely different and didn’t match the damage to our vehicles. We will have to wait a bit before I can swap out the grey headliner and pillars for black ones. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Just bought a VIOFO Dashcam and will hardwire it. I also just completed my 55K service on the q3. Pretty straight forward and easy to work on. Also completed the 80k service on my wife’s Macan S. That one was more difficult. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

I feel your pain man, EXACT same thing happened to me last summer. Honda Civic decided to PIT itself on my RF quarter (mirror image opposite of yours). 

PQ35 (Tig/Q3) are tough little beasts!


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Mr Black said:


> I feel your pain man, EXACT same thing happened to me last summer. Honda Civic decided to PIT itself on my RF quarter (mirror image opposite of yours).
> 
> PQ35 (Tig/Q3) are tough little beasts!


The certainly are tough. Gotta love the pq35!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Hoesty (May 28, 2021)

HEAT said:


> The certainly are tough. Gotta love the pq35!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hey man
what were the spring colour markings on your Golf R suspension?

trying to see if different markets have different spring heights as your drop seems more subtle, as others seem to get a bit more lower

here's the colour of my R springs that came for my tiguan, but want to do the same to my mates q3 so interested to know what colour markings your R springs have.

j


----------



## PLF8593 (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr Black said:


> I feel your pain man, EXACT same thing happened to me last summer. Honda Civic decided to PIT itself on my RF quarter (mirror image opposite of yours).
> 
> PQ35 (Tig/Q3) are tough little beasts!


You’re telling me the Q3 is PQ35, not MQB? Color me shocked. That’s a strange revelation lol. The Q3 came out right when the MQB platform came to America with the MK7, more or less


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, the Gen-1 Q3 (USA 2015 to 2018) is a PQ35 platform, with unique structural changes to increase front offset crash protection performance.


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

PLF8593 said:


> You’re telling me the Q3 is PQ35, not MQB? Color me shocked. That’s a strange revelation lol. The Q3 came out right when the MQB platform came to America with the MK7, more or less


Hello my friend, yes the First generation Q3 was the same as the first generation VW Tiguan; PQ35 through 2018. I understand why you would think that, it’s counterintuitive to think otherwise. It’s true, the Q3 wasn’t MQB until 2019.

I love my Q3 and the PQ35 platform. By 2015 most of the known issues were sorted out. (I did lose an engine due to the timing belt tensioner letting go). Fortunately it happened six days before the CPO warranty expired. 

The advantage for someone tuning on a budget is the availability of parts. The PQ35 Q3 and Tiguan can use some of the MKVI Golf R parts. Being older it’s easier to find used parts. That is how this thread was started. If you scroll up to the top of this page there are links to threads explaining this much better than I ever could. 

However,
I bought a used MKVII Golf R exhaust that I hope to install on my Q3. I’m only trying this because it’s been done on a few first gen Tiguans and Q3s.

2011 Tiguan Pictured (not mine)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAT (Dec 1, 2001)

Jason Hoesty said:


> hey man
> what were the spring colour markings on your Golf R suspension?
> 
> trying to see if different markets have different spring heights as your drop seems more subtle, as others seem to get a bit more lower
> ...


Hello Jason, my apologies for the late reply. I’m thinking by now you probably already found your answer. You also probably already installed the springs or found an alternative. Yet still, to answer your question. I don’t know what spring color markings I have but I will check tomorrow. 

Now I’m curious. I have to research and see if and what are the differences between the Tiguan R springs and the MKVI Golf R springs. 

I am am not certain. I think I remember reading that the Golf R (MKVI) suspension was rated 300lbs less that the Q3 (MKI). I did remove the rear seat back, seat buckles, spare tire and tool kit for weight reduction. 

I’m wondering if that is contributing to the difference we see in the stance compared to the Tiguan R set up. 

My total weight reduction brought down the curb weight a little less than 100 pounds. If I only fill up the fuel tank halfway I can save another 51 pounds. In the pictures I have the weight reduction and half a tank.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

